# Charter boat recomendations



## hrdchrgin13 (Jan 3, 2017)

Would like to go down in February on a weekend out of PCB.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jugislandrelic (Jan 4, 2017)

I will be going down in Feb to do some mapping and catch  a few fish. Top water poppers for AJ's should be hot.
We fish out of Apalachicola. I will have room for two if you are interested.  Boat is Defiance 250ex.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 4, 2017)

Call captain Mickey Locke with Reel Addiction Charters. He has boats to run offshore or nearshore/inshore. I've been out with him offshore and he will put you on all the fish you can catch.


----------



## flingin1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Make the trip to Destin and fish on twilight.


----------



## bassmaster0912 (Jan 25, 2017)

Go to mexico beach, not to far away from pcb. Charisma Charters are great


----------



## tommy jacobs (Jan 30, 2017)

Mark Kelly, Kelly Girl Charters !


----------

